# digging



## rooster (Nov 23, 2004)

hi does anyone out there go bottle digging in or arround leicestershire ?
 im a good fit digger and would like to visit other dumps . i have a good local tip , and would be happy to share location . or maybe someone out there is not able to dig there site , i could do the work and share finds .
 kev


----------



## diggerdavec (Nov 23, 2004)

Is your local dump 'Groby road' ?

 The childs victorian sherbert shear top pistol you mention sounds like the type of bottle that comes off there.


----------



## rooster (Nov 24, 2004)

hi dave
 well done mate , you sound like youve put in some hours at grooby rd . i think this must be the best known tip in england ,stil produsing after 20 years .
 i have been digging there reasently but it seems like a lot of top soil to shift for a small pach of undisterbed tip 12 foot down ,and the waight of all that soil seemes to have smashed all the goodies . Do you still have any luck there ?


----------



## diggerdavec (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Rooster,

 I haven't been on Groby road for a while now. Been too busy digging elsewhere. Last time I was on Groby road was when  the botton allotment (Pierres allotment) became free.

 Groby is very sparse with much broken stuff.

 If you dig deep enough you can still find some fresh ash on the 'old' end.

 Good luck!


----------

